# Governors



## 1930 (Apr 14, 2013)

I would like to hear in simple language how a governor works like on my edger engine, I understand that it keeps the engine from over revving but I do not understand why the engine would over rev. Seems like the throttle cable would keep it at one speed. 

I guess from what I have learned the governor like on my edger would not have ever had anything to do with the engine surging, that is what I was told yesterday by the dealer, is that correct in your opinions? 

Also I do not understand how the little butterfly deal picking up wind off the flywheel works to control engine speed. Thanks for any info


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The governor is there to keep the engine from over speeding, but mostly to adjust for varied load applied to the engine so the operator is not constantly readjusting the engine speed. 

A throttle cable fixed directly to the carburetor without a governor could work, but would also require some type of rpm gauge in order to know when the engine is running too fast.


----------



## 1930 (Apr 14, 2013)

30yearTech said:


> The governor is there to keep the engine from over speeding, but mostly to adjust for varied load applied to the engine so the operator is not constantly readjusting the engine speed.
> 
> A throttle cable fixed directly to the carburetor without a governor could work, but would also require some type of rpm gauge in order to know when the engine is running too fast.


I guess I am still missing it because alot of older engines had pull out throttle controls much like throttle controls on these small engines and yet they did not require a governor. 

My 29 Dodge for instance has a pull out lever that can be used and its use reminds me of cruise control in that it maintains a steady engine RPM much like the stick throttle lever on my edger yet again their is no governor on my Dodge. 

If I am climbing a hill and it is under load than of course RPM are dropped but will eventually return to normal when road levels off.


----------



## Don L (Jul 14, 2012)

An air cooled engine uses the fan on the flywheel to provide cooling air for the engine.Sometimes it is also used to control the engine speed.In these cases a wind vane is mounted in the air stream and attached to the throttle linkage.When the rpm increases the fan puts more pressure on the wind vane which closes the throttle,slowing the engine.To balance things out a spring is used to counteract the govenor(more spring tension,higher rpm).This is usually adjustable with a throttle or a bendable tab on the govenor spring mounting tab.
Usually surging is caused by a restrictrion in the fuel system(carb),sometimes by a vacuum leak.


----------



## 1930 (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks Don, so maybe what I am missing at this point that you guys are trying to have me understand is that these small engine carbs do not have the capability of maintaining a steady engine speed on their own like an automotive carb can? Is that correct? 

Seems strange if that feature is missing from these small engine carbs and the manuf. would decide to come up with this governor deal in place of that feature.


----------

